# Master Swordsman Video Clip - Good laugh



## Ninjamom (Jan 20, 2008)

Although a JSA practitioner is depicted, this clip should be appreciated by practitioners of all sword arts.  If only I could cut that well!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## thardey (Jan 23, 2008)

HA!

:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2008)

And he looks so young....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2008)

{laconic expression} Gawd, whaat an ahmmature {exagerated yawn}

:lol:.


----------



## thardey (Jan 23, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> {laconic expression} Gawd, whaat an ahmmature {exagerated yawn}
> 
> :lol:.



I heard they had to cut the part where he cuts the atom _twice_, because it was just too unbelievable.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 23, 2008)

:snurkle: 

Ah, the famous Occams Kata .


----------



## tellner (Jan 23, 2008)

Heh.

Sukerkin, I suppose _you're_ the one from the old story that ends "Yes, but will that fly ever love again?"


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well I use to be that good, then there was none.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2008)

He only cut the atom once? :shrug:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> He only cut the atom once? :shrug:


 
You beat me to it....what is the since of posting now (hangs head in shame and skulks away)


----------



## thardey (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the part where he catches to two separate parts of the atom, apparently before they fell to the ground.

Next, he must catch them with chopsticks!


----------



## kroh (Mar 4, 2009)

I hear Emeril can do that with a ginsu...

Regards, 
Walt


----------

